# What to do about Jealousy?



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

0BMW0323i said:


> Not some 40 yr. old who thinks he's made it b/c he's driving a 3.


Kind of sounds like you are dishing out exactly what you are complaining about... pre-conceptions about certain classes of people based on what they drive.



0BMW0323i said:


> I know their not the best cars BMW has to offer, but in the area I come from and the competition I got, people are jealous.


Competition? What type of competition are you talking about? The competion among peers of who has the best car? If that is how you look at it and other people pick up on this then you could be bringing this on yourself. In any case, thick skin helps, which is usually in short supply among teenagers. Now there I go, making pre-conceived notions of a certain class of people.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:stupid:


----------



## Mantis (Sep 7, 2004)

I also live in Pa. High school is a brutal place. Everone is trying to find who they are and what this thing called life is all about.

As far as the car, enjoy it but don't brag about it. Love it without showing it off. Care for it.
When others make coments about it, talk about how much you love the car. You like the way it drives and looks. Don't be angry about there comments, roll with them.

When someone says" your car sucks " ask why does it suck ? No matter what THEY say about it , give them respect about there opnion and state your own about it.

Young people are rude , not all of them but it's something that goes on. Showing off and al that is common. Be better then that.

Nothing at all wrong with a 99 323i silver and auto. I would buy one for my wife . it's just as nice as a 330i without all the power. Beieve it or not BMW sells way more automatic cars the Manuals. Go to a BMW dealer and count how many manuals they keep in stock, hardly none. Who cares as long as it puts a smile on your face. I would also consider hanging out with different people. 

Dan


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Ignore them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Maybe a BMW is the wrong type of car for people that have immature friends or actually care what insecure teenagers think about in their choice of car.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

0BMW0323i said:


> I don't wanna sound self-absorbed, but its a real-life question, which I am sure happens to a lot of you. What should you say to those, even your so called friends who talk crap because they are jealous? I have had so many rude comments made to me about my car. The first of which is a bit off subject but the first word out of so many peoples mouths is "How much did you pay for that? than, Lease, Cash, Loan, 'parents but that for you'??". Than once that issue is settled, than its off to, "I'm sorry but I think silver is an ugly color", "nice car, oh its an automatic, never mind that sucks!", "These cars a crap!" "Thats slow" "Nice, is that an M3 (when you know they know its not), oh that sucks!" than you just have those who don't sugar coat it at all and just call it a Piece of S***. Most of these things come from young guys, (I am a girl, mind you). And ok, but I like silver and I prefer and auto. its my car not yours. I understand that guys like stick so they can race and what not. But why do so many people have to be so rude!!?? What should I do?? So far I kept my mouth shut and just fantisied about choking them (lol). Note: they drive escorts, cavaliers, neons ect. ?? Please guide me, before I obtain a record. (lol) :dunno:


This one is easy. Just tell them "bite :thumbup: me"


----------



## 0BMW0323i (Oct 4, 2004)

I dont call thier cars crap to their face. Even if I hate what someone else is driving or if I envy them b/c its really hot, I still will not make rude comments like that to them, (its my oponion that I am telling you, not them). I will always find something to compliment about their car, just to be nice, (if thats the subject were talking about,cars). And only one is/was my friend, the others are just boyfriends of my friends or just people I know, not that I hang with. And I get the feeling some of you think Im full of my self and I brag about my car. I don't! I never brag cuz I know the crap it will bring, I cringe when people ask what I drive! I just deal with this crap day in and day out, you can ignore them for only so long especially when your car gets keyed in the high-school parking lot. Whom ever has said crap about my car, I've never done anything in retaliation to them to elicit this stuff. Infact I got a quite a few of those sort of comments upon meeting the person. When my best friend introduced me to her new Boyfriend from out of town, a few of those comments inwhich I previously mentioned were the first phrases to fly outa his mouth. So how did my attitude bring that on?? And yeah a 99 323i maybe be worth well a lil more than 14K more around 17-20 (thats what their goin for around here) Dont forget people dont' know that, thier nieve about this stuff, they think it costs anywhere from 30-50 grand, just cuz it says BMW. Half of them dont know the diff between a 3 to a 7. I know ignore them, I do, buts its not helping and my car is being vandalized.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Gabe said:


> I find it rather funny that so many of these types of threads come up in the 3 series forum. For example "I can afford a BMW because..." and "BMW Changes the way people view you?"
> 
> 3's are very nice cars, but let's be honest... they are entry level as far as BMW's go.


...yeah but people at acura-tl.com and the like post similar posts.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> ...yeah but people at acura-tl.com and the like post similar posts.


TL's are even cheaper than 3-er's. :dunno:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Gabe said:


> I find it rather funny that so many of these types of threads come up in the 3 series forum. For example "I can afford a BMW because..." and "BMW Changes the way people view you?"
> 
> 3's are very nice cars, but let's be honest... they are entry level as far as BMW's go.


That's exactly why these types of threads end up in the 3-series forum: 3ers actually are attainable by the younger segment, and the younger people that get them are usually toward the higher end of their segment in terms of what car they own, and some end up with the baggage and grief you see in these threads.


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

atyclb said:


> I would really doubt if that many people were jealous of a 99 323i
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> there must be other reasons for their attitude


That's the kind of attitude of bmw owners (or any expensive car owner) that I dislike..

A bmw is a bmw, regardless of the engine size. Many people would die just to have a 318.. others save up their entire life for that 323.. etc.. etc..

just because you have a more powerful engine, or a more expensive version doesn't necessarily make it better....

for example, when i sold my e36 328is and got a zhp.. i started to garage it, and my friend who had an 01 330ci said to me "why are you garaging it? it's only a bmw... it's not like it's a ferrari" I was like.. uhh.. whatever.. to him, he thinks of bmw's as a daily driver, beater kind of car.. granted, his dad payed for it.. and is probably buying him the new X5.... seriously.. it's like.. geeze.. sorry I coudln't afford something more impressive like a 360 modena..

that's the kind of stuck up attitude that gives luxury car owners a bad name... . visit any of the other car boards.. domestic, japenese.. etc.. they'll bash bmw owners bigtime.. always have.. although.. i've noticed a majority of the time (i'm not saying always, I know there's exceptions) this kind of attitude is accompanied by those whose have never known what a true sucky car is.. usually frat guys who parents buy them everything.. for example.. there's a couple frat guys that i've seen.. one has an M5 and a Cayenne.. onother driving a murcielago.. even funnier.. there's one guy that had a dodge viper, and told his parents he didn't like driving it and wanted something less flashy.. so now he drives a Cayenne....

guess i'm just saying.. if you have a ferrari or lambo or whatever.. and you feel special and whatnot.. that's great.. cool cars.. etc.. etc.. but keep in mind, another person feels the same way about their bmw, their dodge neon, their carolla.. whatever.. hell.. i'm about to buy a new civic hx... i'm gonna be damn proud of it.. and no body better be hating or keying or dinging it!


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

0BMW0323i said:


> I don't wanna sound self-absorbed, but its a real-life question, which I am sure happens to a lot of you. What should you say to those, even your so called friends who talk crap because they are jealous? I have had so many rude comments made to me about my car. The first of which is a bit off subject but the first word out of so many peoples mouths is "How much did you pay for that? than, Lease, Cash, Loan, 'parents but that for you'??". Than once that issue is settled, than its off to, "I'm sorry but I think silver is an ugly color", "nice car, oh its an automatic, never mind that sucks!", "These cars a crap!" "Thats slow" "Nice, is that an M3 (when you know they know its not), oh that sucks!" than you just have those who don't sugar coat it at all and just call it a Piece of S***. Most of these things come from young guys, (I am a girl, mind you). And ok, but I like silver and I prefer and auto. its my car not yours. I understand that guys like stick so they can race and what not. But why do so many people have to be so rude!!?? What should I do?? So far I kept my mouth shut and just fantisied about choking them (lol). Note: they drive escorts, cavaliers, neons ect. ?? Please guide me, before I obtain a record. (lol) :dunno:


you have a nice car and they're jealous. either ignore them, or say "if they don't like it you don't have to ride in it"

chances are.. more than half the guys who say "that sucks, it's not a stick".. don't even know how to drive a stick..

the ones that say the car sucks in general.. they're probably the guys that are into domestics or pure hp numbers.. straight line performance.. when they get their careers going, they'll be the guys who will always have that mustang gt with straight pipes..

the ones that ask if it's an M3.. dont' worry.. they unless they're looking at the back.. they probably really don't know.. most people wouldn't be able to tell the difference between an M5 and a 318ti... that's why so many guys get away with badging 318's as M3's...

Sounds like you're handling things fine.. just don't piss anyone off and your golden.. if anyone asks how much it costs again, just say "used, about 15k or so... about $250-$300 per month"..... and I know you said the nicest car before yours was like a v6 mustang vert or something.. also keep in mind not to feel "above" others.. even if you don't or don't intend to.. a lot of people will see the bmw and put you instantly in that category.. and the littlest thing that may mean absolutely nothing.. they'll consider stuck up..


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> and some end up with the baggage and grief you see in these threads.


I didn't have a car until I was done with college, and the more threads of this type I read, the more I believe that was a Good Thing fer me.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

0BMW0323i said:


> So far I kept my mouth shut and just fantisied about choking them (lol).


You SHOULD choke them!!! :thumbup:

At least you'll feel better. 

FWIW, I doubt I've had more than a couple such comments about my car. Of course, most people know better than to piss me off.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

*What to do about Jealousy?"*

Ignore it.

It's not worth it and you'll regret the time you spent worrying about it.

kinda like the time I spent reading this entire thread


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I didn't have a car until I was done with college, and the more threads of this type I read, the more I believe that was a Good Thing fer me.


Absolutely. I didn't have a car in high school. Too many teenagers playing this game when they should just be thankful they don't have to walk or ride the school bus. And I definitely wouldn't park *any* nice car in a high school parking lot. My kid asked about driving my car to the prom. I had to say no, not because I don't trust him, but because I couldn't see letting it sit in the parking lot unnattended while the inmates were inside dirty dancing.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

If I were you, I'd spend less time in high school worrying about what people thought of me and my car and more time learning how to write properly, but I'm not you.

As tough as it must be to drive a BMW to school every day, I'm sure you'll manage to fight through it somehow and find a college or university more in tune with the lifestyle to which your parents have allowed you to become accustomed.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> I didn't have a car until I was done with college, and the more threads of this type I read, the more I believe that was a Good Thing fer me.


I think every high-schooler should have to drive a used beater. But I guess we've had this conversation before in the thread about girl with the Escalade.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> If I were you, I'd spend less time in high school worry about what people thought of me and my car and more time learning how to write properly. But, I'm not you..


The irony of this statement is killing me.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

Gabe said:


> The irony of this statement is killing me.


:eeps:


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

You could have a sense of humor about it. E.g., If it's a guy whose commenting, say "a blow job is definitely out of the question." If it's a girl, "this is for blow job avoidance."  

Or you could be really polite and just say something like "I really like it and I'm lucky to have it at my age." :angel:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Gabe said:


> The irony of this statement is killing me.


Edited to remove irony. Thanks, Gabe, I've come back down to Earth.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Edited to remove irony. Thanks, Gabe, I've come back down to Earth.


Heh, it's all in good fun :thumbup:


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

i'd be more concerned about your poor writing skills than what people think about your car.

oponion? my god, how does one even suggest that spelling?

i'm with kaz, chances are, they're displacing their dislike of you onto the car...


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I reread my earlier post, and I guess it came across a bit harsh. I wasn't trying to be mean. I just thought of all the problems that I had in high school, and having to deal with people's reaction to me driving a BMW would have been one of the better ones.

I think that the reaction you get from people (especially friends) to what you drive or any other nice things you may have depends a great deal on your own attitude about it. As I'm sure the few people on this forum who have met me can attest, I don't take myself too seriously and whatever is mine is my friends'. Maybe it's a coincidence, but I haven't gotten a negative comment yet. It still doesn't excuse someone from being a jerk though.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Before I even read the thread, I have to say that I like girls in BMWs...


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Gabe said:


> I find it rather funny that so many of these types of threads come up in the 3 series forum. For example "I can afford a BMW because..." and "BMW Changes the way people view you?"
> 
> 3's are very nice cars, but let's be honest... they are entry level as far as BMW's go.


What RSP said in thread #9..

Also, the 3 series is arguably the best driving experience in the BMW lineup behind the M series cars... If you like to drive and can fit a 3 series into your life, it's the way to go forgoing of price and prestige.


----------



## x-fibre (Jul 28, 2004)

i've had the same experience a couple of weeks ago.
my friends saw my car, but didn't tell even one good word about it.
even one of them pointed out that the outside mirrors look ugly.
the hell with him, this would probably be his last riding experience in a $40K+ car


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

x-fibre said:


> i've had the same experience a couple of weeks ago.
> my friends saw my car, but didn't tell even one good word about it.
> even one of them pointed out that the outside mirrors look ugly.
> the hell with him, this would probably be his last riding experience in a $40K+ car


When my friend found out I had a Bim, his first remark was "wow.. but it's still not an m3".
True, but my face grins everytime I drive it. In fact, I was really happy for him when he got his honda, which I must say is a nice car (although, if he gave $1000 or two more, he'd be in a 325i and would know what teutonic efficiency is  ). He didn't return the same ethusiasm about my car, which I noticed but I let it go over with no problems. He also claimed that he "heard" BMWs are junk because of reliability issues, so I guess he hasn't heard about a massive recall over at Honda :eeps: . I'd like to think I'm a better person (not compared with him but just for me) for my attitude in handling situations the way I do. I don't put down his car in any way, even though he seems to have done it to me. In fact, I went out of my way to help him decide on options and save some money on options he wouldn't use. In the end though, we rarely mention cars since there are more interesting things to talk about. I'm just telling this because this stuff will inevitably happen in life. It just comes down to how two people handle the situation.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

0BMW0323i said:


> I don't wanna sound self-absorbed, but its a real-life question, which I am sure happens to a lot of you. What should you say to those, even your so called friends who talk crap because they are jealous? I have had so many rude comments made to me about my car. The first of which is a bit off subject but the first word out of so many peoples mouths is "How much did you pay for that? than, Lease, Cash, Loan, 'parents but that for you'??". Than once that issue is settled, than its off to, "I'm sorry but I think silver is an ugly color", "nice car, oh its an automatic, never mind that sucks!", "These cars a crap!" "Thats slow" "Nice, is that an M3 (when you know they know its not), oh that sucks!" than you just have those who don't sugar coat it at all and just call it a Piece of S***. Most of these things come from young guys, (I am a girl, mind you). And ok, but I like silver and I prefer and auto. its my car not yours. I understand that guys like stick so they can race and what not. But why do so many people have to be so rude!!?? What should I do?? So far I kept my mouth shut and just fantisied about choking them (lol). Note: they drive escorts, cavaliers, neons ect. ?? Please guide me, before I obtain a record. (lol) :dunno:


Well, I suppose I'll have my say here. We're both young and driving nice cars, so I think my opinion matters for both you and me. Your family seems to be well off enough to own a few BMWs, not an easy task for everybody.
Like someone said earlier, these friends of yours seem like they are just displacing their hate for you onto your car instead. I think this hatred for the car is deeper than the car itself. You admit you don't want to seem snobbish but you already acknowledge that you can come off that way. Perhaps you haven't noticed acting that way in person with your friends? I personally know alot of people who may feel the same as you and gets a lot of hatred directed at them, but they can't see the problem, even though anyone but her can see.
Anyway, your friends really can simply be jealous. If they are good enough friends to take up your time, then maybe you can offer them a ride? You can even let them drive it around the block if you want to prove something to them. 
If someone has a truly horrendous car in looks or driving ability, I would never ever mention it. I would in a world where no one ever gets offended, but that just isn't true.
In these situations, it's probably best to shrug their snide comments off and never offend their ride lest you want to seem snobby yourself.

But here.. Let me tell you about someone I knew in school. This guy had to be one of the dorky kids roaming around. In my school, though, dorky isn't necessarily bad and bullies don't exist. I barely knew him but he seemed very shy and quiet. Nevertheless, he still had plenty of friends and was far from loner material. He made his way through school relatively unknown and did not show up in any popularity polls. Even to this day, when I mention his name, few people seem to know who he is.
Now, here's the cool part... It turns out that when this guy goes home, he arrives at a mansion the size of a small city block. Upon seeing his garage, there sits every exotic car from the recent past (lambo murcielago, carrera gt, various ferraris). Okay, I lie... His garage only holds his daily drivers with the least expensive hovering around the $80,000 price range. Most of his exotics are stored off site somewhere while getting maintenance jobs twice the price of a 1999 323.
The moral of this little story is that this guy came off as a nice guy. He's just one of those people that no one ever hates of gossips negatively about. No one even knew he had enough money to last a few lifetimes without ever working. He is a TRULY PRIVILEGED child but he does not take it for granted. He is really a down to earth guy... Even though I barely know him, I can only hope one day that perhaps my own children will grow up as humble as he is.

Actually, I have no advice to give you. I just wanted to tell that story :angel:


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

So does this happen with Porsche owners also? If I pull up in a Boxer will someone comment, "but it's not a 911"?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

MysticBlue said:


> So does this happen with Porsche owners also? If I pull up in a Boxer will someone comment, "but it's not a 911"?


Yes, actually it does. My friend's dad has a Boxster S, and he says that there is a definite anti-Boxster sentiment amongst the 911 crowd.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> So does this happen with Porsche owners also? If I pull up in a Boxer will someone comment, "but it's not a 911"?


I have no doubt it happens. We already know there are people who look down on Boxster owners. I can't say if the majority of Porsche owners do so, but that's how things work here.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Gabe said:


> Yes, actually it does. My friend's dad has a Boxster S, and he says that there is a definite anti-Boxster sentiment amongst the 911 crowd.


I heard that negative sentiment is uncalled for since a Boxster can actually outhandle a base 911... unless it's a price thing then yeah.. go ahead and look down


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I think young girls who drive Bimmers(any Bimmer!) are really hot. You might want to associate yourself with more like-minded people. :bigpimp:


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

misterlance said:


> I think young girls who drive Bimmers(any Bimmer!) are really hot. You might want to associate yourself with more like-minded people. :bigpimp:


Hopefully they aren't too young legally for you


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

allaboutme said:


> I heard that negative sentiment is uncalled for since a Boxster can actually outhandle a base 911... unless it's a price thing then yeah.. go ahead and look down


Or perhaps it is the Boxster's disapointing acceleration, and girly styling?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Who cares about the dweebs from Stuttgart?:freakdanc


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Gabe said:


> Or perhaps it is the Boxster's disapointing acceleration, and girly styling?


Okay, I guess it is a tad girly. I thought the BoxS runs with an M3.. But I wouldn't know for sure.
But my girlfriends say the Bim is cute :dunno: 
It also showed up on someone's list for the top five gay cars. The other four were Volkswagens.
In another category on the same list, the Miata showed up... This info is just for reference


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

0BMW0323i said:



> I don't wanna sound self-absorbed, but its a real-life question, which I am sure happens to a lot of you. What should you say to those, even your so called friends who talk crap because they are jealous? I have had so many rude comments made to me about my car. The first of which is a bit off subject but the first word out of so many peoples mouths is "How much did you pay for that? than, Lease, Cash, Loan, 'parents but that for you'??". Than once that issue is settled, than its off to, "I'm sorry but I think silver is an ugly color", "nice car, oh its an automatic, never mind that sucks!", "These cars a crap!" "Thats slow" "Nice, is that an M3 (when you know they know its not), oh that sucks!" than you just have those who don't sugar coat it at all and just call it a Piece of S***. Most of these things come from young guys, (I am a girl, mind you). And ok, but I like silver and I prefer and auto. its my car not yours. I understand that guys like stick so they can race and what not. But why do so many people have to be so rude!!?? What should I do?? So far I kept my mouth shut and just fantisied about choking them (lol). Note: they drive escorts, cavaliers, neons ect. ?? Please guide me, before I obtain a record. (lol) :dunno:


1. you have poor friends, find rich friends
2. you should nt hang with these punks, cause they are not your friends, my close friends NEVER do that, but then again, they all have houses and drive nice cars.
3. since you are female, guys' c o c ks has just become a c l i t, 
4. you should hang out with guys like me....  ..ill treat you like a lady.
5. Go back to number 4....
6. Refer to Number 5
7. Did I mention number 6.

hahahaha..you get the picture...

its not you..ITS THEM....get rid of them....who needs bad vibes....when its all over your face...in every day traffic.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

James said:


> It's fun to tell Porsche owners they drive a sweet looking VW Sport.
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: . No, I have never done this, it's just a joke .


gimme a boxster coupe (RS if they make it) over a 911. i'll take balance over (perceived) prestige and a heavy butt any day.

(sorry about the hijack)


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

kurichan said:


> You make it sound like I took this thing off track... NOT!


Hey, don't stick that tongue out at me!
Maybe the guy with the boxster should have just said "but hey, it still drives like a porsche"
Look at all the other bmws around the world with "underpowered" engines.. their redeeming feature is that they still drive like a bim even with the lack of power.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

0BMW0323i said:


> Sorry about the spelling. I can spell (most of the time) it was just slang writing, if thats what you wanna call it. Its popular with teens cuz (because) were lazy like that. I don't know I think this thread went a lil (little) overboard on what I was looking for. I would never change anything I like to have others like me. People are so, I don't know, mean. I just wish the world wasn't like that, but thats wishful thinking. I can see how I may seem snobby but not realize it, now that I look at it (one of you wrote that). Example: I remember when I was younger, the teacher asked if any of us has seen a real palm tree, I said "yes", than she asked "where?" and I was like "a lot of places" and she told me to "name them" so I did. It was about 8 islands, then she asked "when", I said "last year on a cruise." Crap like that is most likely where people may think I'm rubbing $$ in thier face. I wasn't trying to on purpose, it was just part of my life that I shared, when asked. I delt with this sort of stuff a lot throughout my life, I guess all I wanted from this thread was just to talk to someone who had a simular experience. I don't mean to offend anyone, if I did.
> 
> P.S. I was accepted into a great college, so I don't have to worry about my spelling anymore (as much). Huummm? So I guess when people ask me what college I go to (which is private) I shouldn't say, cuz I'll be rubbing my $$ in thier face. People can be so lame, but that is so true. :bling: I guess I should just lie than. (even though they will eventrully find out, who cares).


I see a lot of idealistic, hopefulness as well as frustration that the world isn't perfect. Guess that makes you pretty much the same as almost everybody else who was ever 18 years old.
The older I get the less I think of the human race. The process of coming to this conclusion is what you are going through right now. If you weren't "richer" than many of your peers, there would be something else about your life that would trigger ****ty behavior by your fellow humans...like maybe if you were fat or ugly or not very smart or poor or socially inept or ...well you get the idea. You are just going through the normal process of finding out what the human race is like. Jealousy of your place in life just happens to be your particlular albatross. Don't sweat it. It's better than most of the alternatives.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Get new friends. :thumbdwn: 

What kind of loser friend get jealous about a friend's bimmer?  

I was first in my group of friends to get a bimmer, a 97 M3, in 97. My buddies drooled over it. A year later a buddy got an E36 sedan (slushie though). A few years later, one of them got an E46 sedan manual, and another got an E34 manual, and another an Audi manual. Then this year another buddy from college got an E46 M3. :thumbup: 

Find new friends with intelligence and aspirations. :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

kurichan said:


> My business partner is fond of saying "it's not a real Porsche."  Once he unknowingly said it to someone who drove a Boxter in a public situation where 10 people overheard him. Not a pretty situation.


But he's right, it's no more a P car than the VW truck. 

Me? In a public situation, I'll qualify my statement with "you don't want to know what I think." :bigpimp:

I once called a poseur on his "automatic GT3" while my Turbo was in service and me driving a loaner Mazda Protege.

"Nice car."

"I didn't know that GT3's come with sunroof and automatic." :bustingup

As I was still on the phone with Hack.

BTW, tiptronic equipped P cars are the ultimate poseur mobile for old guys looking for 20 year old girlfriends. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

MysticBlue said:


> So does this happen with Porsche owners also? If I pull up in a Boxer will someone comment, "but it's not a 911"?


I would have said "should have gotten an M3 for the money." :bigpimp:

Tip Boxster is the ultimate housewife transport in West LA. :thumbdwn:

That and the VW truck with a P car crest.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Gabe said:


> Yes, actually it does. My friend's dad has a Boxster S, and he says that there is a definite anti-Boxster sentiment amongst the 911 crowd.


Because why would anyone buy a badge unworthy slow arse POS if not for the P car crest? :dunno:

Tip Boxsters are the ultimate poseur car. :thumbdwn:

Why would anyone in his right mind buy a Boxster for 50K when he can get an M3 that will handily spank its sorry arse? :thumbdwn:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

0BMW0323i said:


> Crap like that is most likely where people may think I'm rubbing $$ in thier face. I wasn't trying to on purpose, it was just part of my life that I shared, when asked. I delt with this sort of stuff a lot throughout my life, I guess all I wanted from this thread was just to talk to someone who had a simular experience.


Well, I've been there, and I hope I've been handling it well so far (though I drove a beater in high school). Since it sounds like you are looking for advice, here's mine (others don't have to agree, but this is how I try to carry myself outside of a BMW board  ):

When you are successful and/or privileged, people notice. If you are humble, most people won't give you crap because of it. If you are "above" your peers status-wise (money, intelligence, car, house, school, job), you sometimes just have to be subtle.

If someone asks you what college you go to, you don't need to point out that it's "private" or it's an Ivy or whatever. If someone asks you what car you drive, you don't have to say "a BMW," but go with something that doesn't immediately connote status, like "a 323i."

That story about your teacher and the palm trees, if you were to approach that again today, don't go with "a lot of places" and then itemize where you've been. Just name one place. Sort of go with the minimum amount of information they ask for.

The only people that are going to ask you this stuff are people that are not your real friends. If you want to avoid problems, give them the impression that you are on the same level they are at, and after they get to know you, you can reveal more. If you don't want people to be jealous of you, don't offer information they didn't ask for, and if there's an easy way to downplay what you have, it doesn't hurt to do so.

And congratulations on the college thing. :thumbup:


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Boy, the Porsche crowd sure is tough... :eeps:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Why do the most STUPID f'n threads go on forever? :dunno:


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Why do the most STUPID f'n threads go on forever? :dunno:


The intelligent ones yield quick, brisk, exact responses.
Therefore, the stupid threads are more interesting.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

allaboutme said:


> The intelligent ones yield quick, brisk, exact responses.
> Therefore, the stupid threads are more interesting.


NoW ThAt Be Da WeRd.....hows that....like the cap action...


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Riuster said:


> NoW ThAt Be Da WeRd.....hows that....like the cap action...


WErD, Dawg. Peace outz. Foshizzle ma nizzle.


----------



## streetk14 (Oct 16, 2004)

I doubt that anyone is going to read this since it is at the end of a 4 page thread, but here it goes anyway. I am 22 years old and from california. I have a newer bmw and a classic american hot rod. I had my 68 in high school, and was very well known for it. A lot of people liked my car, but I don't think I was hated by anyone for owning it (maybe because I built it with my own hands, not my parents $$$). I also live in a very laid-back town. I know how high school kids can be, and it sucks. I have found that after hs people change a lot, and stop being suck a%@ holes. You really don't know who you are or who your real friends are till you get into the real world. Keep that in mind.
To me, it seems that people are jeleous of your bimmer, or they really don't like you for other reasons. Here in Ca, bmws are a dime a dozen (not really, but there are lots of them). It seems that in rural Pa, they are not so common. I'd also like to know, did your parents buy the car for you? I still kind of have problems with the "Mommy & Daddy bought me a car" group. Maybe kids are pissed off because they are spending every penny they earn working at Mcdonalds to buy their econo cars, while you were simply given a nice car. My girlfriend gets dirty looks in her bmw for that reason. She is my age, and drives a 93 325i. The car has only 56k miles on it, and has been garaged it's whole life. It looks new. She paid for it herself, and it looks much more expensive than it really was. I think people see her in the car and assume that it was bought for her. Same goes for me with my cars. In the end, it doesn't matter what people think because I know that I have earned what I have. Anyways, go off to college and be happy.


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

What to do about Jealousy? :violent: 

:bang: What to do about Jealousy?

What to do about Jealousy? :flame: 

uch:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

atyclb said:


> not very nice to call everyone else's cars crap.
> 
> that might be why they behave the way they do


The best way to avoid the green-eyed monster is to not act like you are better than others. I went to a high school with an extremely varied demographic from poor farm kids to working middle class to spoiled rich kids. The typical car was a 15-year old American rust heap, but there were kids with new Mustangs, Camaros, and Buick Grand Nationals. I never hated anyone because they had a better car, only because they thought they were better than me just because I had a rusty Omni. Hell, one of my friend's dad let him drive the new Rolls Royce to school on occasion, and I wasn't jealous because he didn't brag. Never could get his dad to let him take the Ferrari though.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Why do the most STUPID f'n threads go on forever? :dunno:


A good thread asks a question that requires an answer not an opinon. Not everyone has an unique answer, and therefore stops after the answer is posted. Opinons, on the other hand, are something everyone else has, just like :bareass:

At least she's not driving a ZHP!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> A good thread asks a question that requires an answer not an opinon. Not everyone has an unique answer, and therefore stops after the answer is posted. Opinons, on the other hand, are something everyone else has, just like :bareass:


So... should we all just ask closed questions?

/set-up


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> A good thread asks a question that requires an answer not an opinon. Not everyone has an unique answer, and therefore stops after the answer is posted. Opinons, on the other hand, are something everyone else has, just like :bareass:
> 
> At least she's not driving a ZHP!!!!! :rofl:


Yeah well it is still a stupid thread.

One good thing about a thread like this is you get some idea of a person's personality... 
and some of them are .


----------



## whk (Mar 14, 2003)

Well, I'm kind of on both sides of this. On the one hand, I'm old, I'm self content, I drive a 3-series, and I'm not too worried about what anyone thinks of me or my cars. My previous car was a 1990 Civic, and before that I had a 1969 rust bucket Cutlass Supreme. You can't tell much about me by my cars, and regardless of your opinions about my cars, I'm not going to take it personally.

On the other hand, I was a high school student in Pennsylvania too. The school was divided into two distinct groups, my friends who were cool, and everyone else who was very uncool. I remember that the uncool were uncool for different reasons, those more into sports were stupid jocks, those less into sports were spaz's. This is the nature of high school. Anyone different is worse. You might think richer or more attractive would be better, but richer is just spoiled and better looking means stuck up. So you've got a nice car, that's great, but don't expect many people to admit it.

My hunch is that you are a pretty typical highschool student. A little self-centered, you're not likely to let stupid remarks roll off, just like anyone else, no big deal. I don't think any highschool student has ever taken my advice, but here goes. Don't worry about random stupid comments from random stupid people. You're cool, they aren't. College students are nicer than highschool students, and that will include you too.


----------

